# gargoyle gecko feeding



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

so i have purchased a gargoyle gecko yesterday and am just curious as to if it is ok to feed him in a seperate tub as i am a little worried about c4ickets habging about in him tank and borrowing in the substrate and possibly hurting him and just wondered peoples opinion 
Thanks in advance


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

How old is he? If he's young it may be best to have kitchen roll as the substrate then he can't swallow it when hunting. You can put a bit of veg in the tank for the crickets to nibble instead of them harassing your garg. 

You can try to feed him in a separate tub but this isn't usually successful with geckos as they are easily distracted/stressed.

Put a pic up, I love gargs


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

He she is tiny i think he was only born this year got him hrr from kempton yesterday and didnt ask how old lol forgot the coz i fell in love when i saw him her will get a pick up just the guy who sold him said get some pete and moss for sub but i only got the moss for now just tgought it would be easier to keep humidity up and as they need no lighting was a nice option he is lovely but thought it would be a better oprion to feed him out of the 5ank as the crickets are quite small wouldnt be able to keep a track on what he has eaten will get a pic up as soon as i can as laptop is broken atm and have been using my phone to ome on here recently hence any spelling issues lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

With what you said i may put some kitchen roll over the moss so as to still keep humidity up also thankyou


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

If i were you, I'd use dubia roaches rather than crix... much better nutritionally, they don't bite and they don't smell or escape... You just put then in a smooth-sided bowl and let your gecko munch away... 

I get mine from roachcolony.co.uk and have always had great service from them... 

Congrats on your little garg tho, definitely want to get me one of these at some point : victory:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

You can try tong/tweezer feeding but some individuals don't go for it. Are you also feeding any CGD? You could also try locust or roaches as they aren't as good at escaping/hiding


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I was told that the cgd wasnt really worth using but again im new to geckos i know alot of peolle use it twice a week but i was told that if they well gut loaded crix then that should be ok but again im new and all advice is welcome also was told they dont eat locust otherwise i would have just wackd them in as they are stupid and cant get out as easy


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Gargs are similar to cresties care wise. They are omnivorous so benefit from having CGD or ripened fruits as well as dusted livefood. Most keepers offer the CGD every day and livefood a few times a week, but the feeding regime is entirely up to you and what your gecko prefers.

I haven't heard of gargs never eating locusts before, there's no harm in chucking some in if you have them to hand. But you're right gutloaded and dusted crickets (or any livefood) is really important so keep that up 

So is it a stripe or retic?


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I just tried him out in a tube with a cric and he didnt even bother with it i might chuck a couple in the tank with him but need to be careful to small to grab and have no tweezers lol he is a striped he has spots of orange at the base of his head and down his back already going to see if i can get a pic up on here on my phone from photo bucket watch this space for a few minutes lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I have managed it here is a pic of 
Geoff the gargoyle gecko 
<a href=http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/?action=view&current=20120820_163857.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/20120820_163857.jpg border=0 alt=></a>
Now i just hope its a male lol


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww he's so tiny!!! He looks gorgeous  Definitely got to get me one of these soon!

If he's not eating remember it's still early, he'll be settling in still


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah that is true didnt think of that as all my beardies took about 30 seconds to settle in lol and where eating pretty much straight away how long would you suggest leaving them in for beford taking them back out as i inly just thought they probably dont normal eat this early as they are about at night normally i guess


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha beardies are bins though  geckos are often more shy (but depends on the individual). 

I'd probably just leave the crickets in for now and add some veg for them to eat (just to let the garg settle for a bit), then take them out tomorrow if they haven't been eaten. In the future try putting the crickets in the tank in the evening/night as gargs are nocturnal so will be more in hunting mode then. He may not eat for the first week or two but keep trying.

I would seriously invest in some CGD though, at least to try it out (you can get small packets to test). If your garg won't eat it then the crickets will


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol true about the beardies they say put the live food in with them for 5 mi utes and let them eat what they can if i did that with my red one he would eat about 40 locusts possibly more he is a proper dustbin he came out once and tried to eat a quaver one of the kids dropped lol.

On the garg note i havent put any in with him just yet i tried i tried him in a tub to start with so maybe ill put a couple in about 8 tonight see how that goes im just a bit worried about the biting that was all but ill stick a bit of carrot in and lettuce and hope that stops them will try and get another pic up from the top of him so you can see his back too and also im gonna go to my local rep shop on sunday and get cgdsee how it goes thats the only time ill be able to get there hope that should be ok.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I swear beardies would eat anything given the chance!

Yeah put a couple in to begin with so that he's not overrun  If you can order online Lily exotics do small packs of Repashy CGD with free delivery but I'm sure he'd be fine until Sunday if you can't. 

If you have small mealies you could try putting those in a bowl (that they can't climb out of) but I've heard they don't have much interest in them, could be worth a try though


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah i heard they dont eat mealies either but like you doesnt hurt to try everything i have seen them eating wax worms so can hurt but i k ow or have heard alot just eat cgd but will see how he gets on just hope the crix dont escape only just got rid of our last lot of escapees lol


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Eurgh crickets are horrible little things, roaches are so much better (even though they don't sound it!)

Get a picture up of his back when you can


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Im just waiting for the kids to go to bed they get a bit over enthusiastic so should have a decent one up in about an hour dont want to stress him too much lol

But yeah i dont like crickets can still hear the one i chucked outside at night lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Not a great pic but had a little mess about toshow the colours a bit more as the camera didnt show them off too well

<a href=http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/?action=view&current=1345481543392.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/1345481543392.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

Another shot of his back 
<a href=http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/?action=view&current=20120820_201226.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/20120820_201226.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

And another 
<a href=http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/?action=view&current=20120820_202612.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/20120820_202612.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

Now the crickets should be nice and chilled out from the fridge lets see how the night goes with them in there fingers crossed


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I love how they can change their colours so radically  and his little orange blotches!

I'm a sucker for stripes, particularly orange and reds 

Good luck with his feeding!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats it i have taken the jump 2x small crix in yhe take over night with a small piece of carrot and lettuce lets hope for the best go on Geoff munch the nasty little critters


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

So i was up early tgis morning for work so gave Geoff a quick spray and as i was only at work for a few hours I hunted to crix down when i got in i think he had done a little poo on the tissue paper that I put on top of the moss so put fresh paper down and compacted the moss alittle bit more but only found one cricket so i am guessing the other has been eaten as nothing came out of the moss when i fiddled with it dont think they could escape so i am justhoping he did eat one well do Geoff if you did oh and here is another quick poc of him too just for good measure lol 

<a href=http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/?action=view&current=20120821_142303.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/20120821_142303.jpg border=0 alt=></a> 

Couldnt help myself


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Scrap that found the second one a little while ago hmmmmm


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Now you're just rubbing it in! He looks so tame too!

Give him time  he'll eat when he's ready


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

He is quite fiesty jumping at me he jumoed on my nose last night from my hand lol i dont know how much i should be handling him though


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd keep it to a minimum until you know that he's eating properly and then go from there


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess tgats best if i dont need to handle him dont i judt cant help it lol

And i hope he does start eating soon as its sometimes a bit awkward and cant always get them out till after 1 pm the following day and also that i worry if any of mine dont eat


----------

